# echec de la compil de xfree_4.2.1-r1.ebuild.

## guillaume

Snif...

impossible de compiler X11 via l'ebuild xfree_4.2.1-r1, avec 3dfx et voodoo3 dans Le USE. quelqu'un a t'il rencontré ce problème ?. si oui

y a t'il une solution ?.

l'erreur est provoquée lors de la compilation de tdfx_context.c

Par avance Merci.

Guillaume

----------

## guillaume

bon ben j'ai réglé mon problème tout seul. 

.

Merci de votre aide.  :Smile: 

Zap+

----------

## paul138

Comment avez-vous fixé le problème?

-Paul

----------

## guillaume

j'ai remplacé le tdfx_context.c par un autre... sans erreurs ... celui là.

lol

 :Smile:  [/code]

----------

## paul138

Merci.  Cela fonctionnerait pour sûr.

 :Smile: 

----------

